# Who says zoomies are just for little pups??



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Even big dogs get the zoomies.... 

Here are my two during their nightly playtime, if you didn't know that Cash had three legs I bet you wouldn't even notice. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfahbTi0r78&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nutters! ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, Cash can really move!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

There's not much that Cash can't do. . He can hold his own, even when Penny doesn't play fair - did you notice how she goes after his front leg? The little stinker does that to him all the time, but he just jumps up and gets her back.


----------

